# Getting from Poughkeepsie NY to EWR airport without a car?



## ada903 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to fly my mother to visit me, she is working in Poughkeepsie at a family where she lives in.  She doesn't have or drive a car, and she will need to get from Poughkeepsie to the airport in Newark.  

What are her options - is there a metro train or Amtrak, and what type of connections would she make?  Hoping someone who is familiar with the public transit system there can help.  Thank you!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ada,

Your mom can get from Poughkeepsie to Grand Central Station by train - here's a schedule link

http://www.mta.info/mnr/html/guaranteed/schedules/guaranteed_internetpage.htm

From Grand Central, you'll have several options for how to get to Newark.  I'll let others chime in with suggestions.


Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2012)

ada903 said:


> I would like to fly my mother to visit me, she is working in Poughkeepsie at a family where she lives in.  She doesn't have or drive a car, and she will need to get from Poughkeepsie to the airport in Newark.
> 
> What are her options - is there a metro train or Amtrak, and what type of connections would she make?  Hoping someone who is familiar with the public transit system there can help.  Thank you!



I know it is expensive, but we always just hire a car/driver (through any limo service) to take us to and from Newark from Pine Bush, NY.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks both - how much is the car hire? Any companies that you recommend?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 5, 2012)

Van+Limo Service ... Between EWR and Upstate NY:
.. Carmel Super Saver -- http://www.carmellimo.com/ -- (800) 924-9954
.. Dial 7 Car & Limo Service -- http://www.dial7.com/  -- (800) 222-9888

_From http://www.panynj.gov/airports/ewr-taxi-car-van-service.html_


Shuttle between GCT and Newark ($15):
http://www.coachusa.com/olympia/ss.newarkairport.asp


----------



## ada903 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks.  It looks like about $200 one way.  Ouch.


----------



## jackio (Feb 5, 2012)

Your mom can take an Amtrak train right to Penn Station, and then take a PATH train to EWR (have to take an airtrain shuttle).
Or she can take an Amtrak all the way, but she would have to change trains and have a layover.  Amtrak has an EWR station also.  Sample fare for Amtrak only - $53.
Sample fare for Amtrak to Penn then PATH - $24 + $2 for the PATH train.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Thanks.  It looks like about $200 one way.  Ouch.




Yes. I know. Expensive. But - it is a far trip from Pougkeepsie to Newark and then there's tolls, gas, the driver-nice thing is they wait for you at airport on your return trip by the luggage spot (they hold up a sign with your last name on it so you can spot them) and help you with your bags. You can sleep in the car if you are tired. They bring you right to the airline check-in when you go. I do not know of a car service in Dutchess, as we are in Sullivan and use locally here, but you can Google it and some local ones should come up for sure. You do not need a limo or van - just request a "car". They will pick her up right at the door. If her plane is delayed either way, they standby. I don't know how old she is, but, believe me, it would be much easier for her.

Sounds like the Amtrack thing is the cheaper way to go, but a hassle. And if she is tired or jet lagged on the way home, it can be hard.

If you do get a car, check that the gratuity is included.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 5, 2012)

My mom is 55.  She will not have any luggage - just a small carry on, and she has a nonstop flight from EWR.  The Metro North Rail train from Poughkeepsie to Grand Central is very easy - it comes very often.  And that Coach USA that runs all day every 15 mins bus looks great.  This actually looks all very easy.

I am already paying for her plane ticket, and really cannot afford over $400 to hire a private car.  It probably makes sense when you have more people travel, given the cost of public transit for 3-4 individuals, but for one person it's a huge difference.

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## beach_bumz (Feb 5, 2012)

Adriana, 

I've taken the Amtrak from Poughkeepsie to GCT, then on to Newark several times and it's really easy. 

Once she gets to GCT she exits, crosses the street and there are buses that go to EWR. 

PM me if you want the specific details.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 6, 2012)

ada903 said:


> My mom is 55.  She will not have any luggage - just a small carry on, and she has a nonstop flight from EWR.  The Metro North Rail train from Poughkeepsie to Grand Central is very easy - it comes very often.  And that Coach USA that runs all day every 15 mins bus looks great.  This actually looks all very easy.
> 
> I am already paying for her plane ticket, and really cannot afford over $400 to hire a private car.  It probably makes sense when you have more people travel, given the cost of public transit for 3-4 individuals, but for one person it's a huge difference.
> 
> Thanks all for the help!



You're right. That's true. We are usually 3 people when we travel. Glad the rail/bus thing will work out for your mom . Certainly is a big savings!


----------

